# Woodstream Open House/sale



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi.  Is anyone from the Chocolate City [Washington D.C.] area going down to the Woodstream Orchid open house? I'm thinking of taking slAmtrak to DC on Sunday but having a hard time getting a rental car. If you're interested let me know, Eric


----------



## Marco (Jun 22, 2007)

Eric - when do you plan on going, there's something i would like from there


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm planning on leaving NY Penn station Sunday AM.


----------



## Marco (Jun 22, 2007)

then coming back sun night? how much are the tickets and how long is the trip?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

$69 [each way?] and rental car about $67, I'm going because there are some phrags I'd like to get and I'm not sure he'll bring them to Parkside. Let me know if you want me to pick up something.


----------



## Marco (Jun 22, 2007)

you have a PM


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

Paph vietnamense album!? I don't make that kind of money!oke:


----------



## Marco (Jun 22, 2007)

not vietnamense but definately an alba :evil: i just hope they have some left!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Hi.  Is anyone from the Chocolate City [Washington D.C.] area going down to the Woodstream Orchid open house? I'm thinking of taking slAmtrak to DC on Sunday but having a hard time getting a rental car. If you're interested let me know, Eric


Chocolate City? I thought that was Hershey, PA.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh so lacking in Soul! It turned out to be cheaper to fly! WHEEEEE and faster too!


----------

